# Here is a test. It will determine your entire future.



## whenischeesenotcheese (Mar 9, 2013)

So I've got my final exams in a couple of weeks-they will determine my future! Well, maybe not my ENTIRE future but the nearby future at least. Need to get myself motivated and PUMPED UP to do this.. It's so easy for me to get distracted though. And to find much more interesting things to do...like stare at a wall.. I really need to get good grades in maths, otherwise I won't be able to do it at higher level next year. -.- 
Right, so I'll just sit here and erm stare at some notes and hopefully they will mean something to me. It sucks that i can't do the problem solving questions but i can do the K+U questions fine. Also the stress is doing my head. All i can think about is revision and schoolwork but I don't do any... Maybe getting off of here would do me some good -.-


----------



## Vion (Jan 19, 2013)

This is the most persuasive bullshit I have read in a while. Keep making up this imaginary stuff and maybe you will get somewhere in life.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Whenischeesenotcheese, just do your best, I guess. Also, When IS cheese not cheese?


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

whenischeesenotcheese said:


> So I've got my final exams in a couple of weeks-they will determine my future! Well, maybe not my ENTIRE future but the nearby future at least. Need to get myself motivated and PUMPED UP to do this.. It's so easy for me to get distracted though. And to find much more interesting things to do...like stare at a wall.. I really need to get good grades in maths, otherwise I won't be able to do it at higher level next year. -.-
> Right, so I'll just sit here and erm stare at some notes and hopefully they will mean something to me. It sucks that i can't do the problem solving questions but i can do the K+U questions fine. Also the stress is doing my head. All i can think about is revision and schoolwork but I don't do any... Maybe getting off of here would do me some good -.-


Here is the problem. You lack motivation for this because you don't value/care for math. Because of that your brain will not put enough effort into it no matter how much you punish or push yourself. Your interests lie elsewhere it seems.

There is only one way to fix this and that would be to figure out a reason that will make you love math. If you stress yourself out by panicking over your future that only contributes to procrastination.

o.o plus you are young, no need to be so fatalistic.

PS: Ignore Vion.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

whenischeesenotcheese said:


> So I've got my final exams in a couple of weeks-they will determine my future! Well, maybe not my ENTIRE future but the nearby future at least. Need to get myself motivated and PUMPED UP to do this.. It's so easy for me to get distracted though. And to find much more interesting things to do...like stare at a wall.. I really need to get good grades in maths, otherwise I won't be able to do it at higher level next year. -.-
> Right, so I'll just sit here and erm stare at some notes and hopefully they will mean something to me. It sucks that i can't do the problem solving questions but i can do the K+U questions fine. Also the stress is doing my head. All i can think about is revision and schoolwork but I don't do any... Maybe getting off of here would do me some good -.-


Is it only maths you need to study? Well you can try the following - get yourself bunch of exams with solutions, and try to solve them and then check the solutions to see if you are doing them correctly. I sometimes lacked concentration as well, but when it comes to solving exercises, it's easier than reading and memorizing things like other subjects. You need to put your PC aside and focus on finishing x exams per day for example. Set yourself mini goals, like "I must finish 2 exams in 2 hours, then rest 30mins and then do it again", or "each day I'll study 8h or do x exams".
Group studies can help too but only if the other participants are willing to study. Don't ever group with people who ends up partying. 

All in all, you need to think - it is your most important exam, that determines your future. A week or two of sacrifice is nothing compared to waiting for a year to take the exam again (if this is the case).


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

The comprehensive tests in the UK are insane -- at least in the US you can retake tests -- you have to repeat the grade admittedly -- but you can retake them. You can also get a GED.


----------



## whenischeesenotcheese (Mar 9, 2013)

At least it's persuasive.


----------



## Plisken (Apr 16, 2013)

FreeBeer said:


> Here is the problem. You lack motivation for this because you don't value/care for math. Because of that your brain will not put enough effort into it no matter how much you punish or push yourself. Your interests lie elsewhere it seems.
> 
> There is only one way to fix this and that would be to figure out a reason that will make you love math. If you stress yourself out by panicking over your future that only contributes to procrastination.
> 
> ...


I can't add anything that wouldn't be a restatement of this. It's very good advice.

(Though, frankly, I don't think you have to love math to get any better at it. I wouldn't know what advice to give instead, though, so let's just go with it.)


----------



## Winged Gecko (Dec 3, 2012)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> Whenischeesenotcheese, just do your best, I guess. Also, When IS cheese not cheese?



When it's nacho cheese.

OP- Good luck and I swear to you, in 10 years you'll wonder why you ever worried about it.


----------



## McSwiggins (Apr 2, 2013)

FreeBeer said:


> Here is the problem. You lack motivation for this because you don't value/care for math. Because of that your brain will not put enough effort into it no matter how much you punish or push yourself. Your interests lie elsewhere it seems.
> 
> There is only one way to fix this and that would be to figure out a reason that will make you love math. If you stress yourself out by panicking over your future that only contributes to procrastination.
> 
> ...


Agreed. This is good advice. I'd add that you should embrace this opportunity, because it will occasionally repeat itself in your life. Not in the form of an academic test, but more like a "life test." Life has a way of throwing "stuff" at us, and every time that happens, our future depends on how we handle it, whether for good or bad. Life doesn't care what your aptitudes are, what your cognitive skills are, or anything else. Stuff just happens, and you have to handle it. 

An example might be a career opportunity. Maybe your first boss will give you a math related problem, and we've established that you don't like math. Maybe you won't handle the math problem very well. But if you're resourceful, assertive, responsible, creative, etc., maybe your boss will see those aptitudes in you and give you other opportunities that better suit you. One thing leads to another, and soon you're on a career/life path you could have never dreamed of. Or maybe you'll have a relationship opportunity. The tall, dark drink of water you've always dreamed of could show up in your life at any moment, and you may not get to pick the moment. Perhaps it will be in a social setting that you find awkward or undesirable. But if your actions show that you can do your best with a great attitude, perhaps that tall drink of water will invite you to another social setting that better suits you. 

Life altering opportunities don't happen frequently, but they do happen, and you don't always get to select the circumstances. Use this opportunity now to learn how to leverage your strengths and accommodate your weaknesses, and the sky will be the limit for your future!!


----------



## jonah123 (Apr 25, 2013)

No Interested... Thanks


----------

